# Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool



## vermesser (4. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,

da ich weder eine vernünftige Winklepicker, noch eine Feederrute oder gute Schwingspitzrute habe, bin ich über die Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi Tool gestolpert...kennt die einer und hat Erfahrungen? Ist das eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau oder kann die nix richtig?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Super Ding!

Hab ick in 3m -75gr.  und würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Hatte auch noch ne 2,70er aber die hat mein Onkel mit abgequatscht.|gr:
Muss ich irgendwann nochmal neu kaufen.:m

#6


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Welche Länge würdest Du für das Fischen in kleinen Seen und Flüssen empfehlen? 

Die Medium ist mehr ein Winklepicker, die Casting mehr ne Feederrute?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

An meinen kleinen Teichen passt die 2,70er genauso wie die 3m Version.
Die 3,30 wäre sicher auch geeignet aber alles eine Sache der persönlichen Vorlieben....
Die 75er ist schon eine leichte Feederrute, was mir sehr recht ist wegen der allgegenwärtigen Karpfen.

Genug Feingefühl bleibt aber übrig und Körbe bis ~ 40/50gr + Futter gehen noch gut.
Mehr brauche ich hier auch nicht aber weniger Kraft will ich auch nicht und deshalb würde ich feinere Pcikerruten nur zum gezielten fang von Weißfischen benutze - die will ich aber nicht fangen.:m

#h


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Danke Dir. Dann wirds wohl die werden fürs Angeln auf die allgegenwärtigen Satzer oder mal auf große Brassen. Hast Du die auch schon mal als Match probiert? Soll ja angeblich auch gehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Nee, nicht wirklich, da hab ich andere Ruten...

Könnte aber gehen wenn auch suboptimal. Die Feeder- und Schwingfunktion reicht mir.
:m


----------



## the-big-o (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Wirklich eine klasse Rute, machst du nichts falsch mit! 
Lediglich die Gummiverbindungen der beiden Schwingspitzen solltest du direkt vor dem ersten Fischen austauschen..ersparst dir viel Ärger mit


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Na das mal ne Rute einhellige Zustimmung findet...da passen sicher auch andere Schwingspitzen, das Gewinde ist ja Norm, oder?

Ich überlege grad, ob ich die schwere, die leichte oder gleich beide bestelle...


----------



## the-big-o (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Also meine Artini hat nur Steckverbindungen, auch bei den Spitzen. Oder gibt es da noch andere Versionen?

Edit: Bedenke beim Kauf, dass wenn du eine der kürzeren Versionen nimmst, diese mit dem Schwingspitzenaufsatz ja "noch kürzer" ist und du so Probleme mit der Wurfweite bekommen könntest.


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Normalerweise werden die Schwingspitzen doch in einen Gewindespitzenring eingeschraubt ;+ ??


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Auch aber nicht ausschließlich.|supergri

Die speziellen Ringe mit Gewinde sind immer an universellen Grundruten zu finden,
Da kann man dann schrabbare Pickerspitzen(ja gibt es auch) oder eben so einen Metallstift mit Gewinde draufschrauben, auf dem wiederum der Schlauch für sie Schwingspitze sitzt.

In diesem Fall braucht man nix schrauben, da die Schwinge einen steckbaren Adapter hat.

:m


----------



## bobbl (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Die Rute ist überragend! Ich hab sie jetzt auch seit 2009 im Einsatz und bisher hat sie alles super mitgemacht. Mit der 2oz Spitze habe ich auch schon Bleigewichte von 100 Gramm (vorsichtig) geworfen.


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ok ok, ich bin überzeugt |supergri ! Werd mir wohl beide holen, bei Sp gibts die nämlich äußerst günstig...und dann gehts dicken Herbstschleien an den Kragen!!!

Ne kleine Freilaufrolle dürfte ja optimal sein...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Wofür Freilauf?

Gut falls man mal pixxen geht ganz praktisch. Dann kann kein Karpfen mit der Rute abhauen.
:m

PS: Was ist "Sp"????


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Freilauf, weil ich noch zwei "überflüssige" kleine Freilaufrollen habe, die sich nach einer Rute sehnen |supergri ! Der Freilauf ist nicht notwendig, schadet aber auch nix...!

Das ist Sp: http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/ ! Günstiger finde ich die Rute nirgends. Bei der Bucht und bei Amazon und bei der Anglerzentrale wird sie teurer gehandelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Kannte ich gar nicht den Laden aber der Preis ist top da.|bigeyes

#h


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Find ich auch. Hab mich für die kurzen entschieden, da man ja doch öfter mal hässliches Gewächs an guten Stellen hat. Und die paar Zentimeter mehr bringen auch nicht viel Weite und sind meist nicht notwendig.

Ich werde berichten, wie gut der Laden ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich werde berichten, wie gut der Laden ist.



Fein, bin gespannt.

An den Ruten wirste viel Freude haben.#6
Echte P/L Überflieger.#6


----------



## Dunraven (4. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



bobbl schrieb:


> Die Rute ist überragend! Ich hab sie jetzt auch seit 2009 im Einsatz und bisher hat sie alles super mitgemacht. Mit der 2oz Spitze habe ich auch schon Bleigewichte von 100 Gramm (vorsichtig) geworfen.



Äh die Spitzen haben nichts mit dem Wurfgewicht zu tun, von daher wundert das nicht. 100g kann man auch mit einer 3/4 Oz Spitze werfen, aber die Rute muss es eben können. Die Spitze dient nur zur Bissanzeige und das Oz zeigt an wie empfindlich die ist. Die Oz sind also vergleichbar mit Posentragkräften. Da kannst Du 100g auch mit der 1g, 10g oder 100g Pose werfen.


----------



## bobbl (5. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Wieder was dazu gelernt! Danke


----------



## Dunraven (5. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Bitte. Du kannst sie aber natürlich als Anhaltspunkt nehmen. Die Oz Zahl sagt einfach bei diesem Gewicht macht die Spitze einen 90`Winkel. Hängst Du an einer 3/4 Oz Spitze 21g dran macht sie die 90`Biegung, das selbe mit 56g an der 2 Oz Spitze, ect.  Also kannst Du schon sagen wenn Du im Fluß einen 50g Korb brauchst wirst Du vermutlich wohl auch eine 2 Oz Spitze brauchen, da die Strömung eben über die Schnur ihren Druck auf die Spitze ausübt. Im Stillwasser aber kann es sein das Du 60g oder 80g brauchst um die Weite zu erreichen, nur ist es ohne Strömung und Wind, so das die 3/4 Oz Spitze (oder 1/2 Oz) ausreicht, weil eben kein Druck über die Schnur auf die Spitze kommt. Du siehst der Gedanke Spitze = Gewicht kann schon passen, muss aber halt nicht unbedingt. Denn das selbe geht auch anders herum, wenn der Krallenkorb leichter ist als der Druck, da die Krallen eben Gewicht ersetzen. Dann kann es sein das die Spitze z.B. 3 Oz sein muss beim 45g Korb.


----------



## vermesser (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Aufgrund eines äußerst günstigen Angebots ist meine Kombi jetzt perfekt...an die Ruten kommen Ryobi Ecusima 2000 Vi . Das müsste doch passen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ich hab ne 3000er dran(als Spro Passion).
Kleiner würde ich auch nicht wollen.

Prinzipiell kannste mit ner 2000er auch hinkommen wenn du nicht weit raus musst und Schnurkringel magst.


----------



## vermesser (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Nö, ich muss nicht weit raus und hab mir ne schicke, weiche Schnur ausgesucht (Daiwa Samurai). Die 2000er reicht...da passen ja schon 200m 0,20er rauf...reicht locker!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ich hab glaub ich 0.25er drauf.

|kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Auf die leichte sollte 0,20er, auf die etwas schwerere 0,25er! Das sollte für Satzer, Brassen oder mal ne Schleie reichen und sich gemütlich angeln lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Dann muss das Vorfach ja noch dünner sein.

Ich angel damit auch auf Karpfen, Schleien usw. Da beim Grundangeln die Sichtigkeit zu vernachlässigen ist und die Abriebfestigkeit dickerer Schnüre besser ist, gehe ich bei der Hauptschnur nicht unter 0.25mm.
Da hat man länger Freude dran und mehr Reserven.

Vorfach 0.20 oder 0.22.
dsamit kannst so einen mittleren Karpfen auch mal ausbremsen wenn er ins Kraut o.ä. will.

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ja, grundsätzlich hast Du Recht...hier im See hat´s allerdings eher große Brassen als viele Satzer oder Schleien und es gibt wenige Hindernisse. Von daher kommt man mit nem 18er Vorfach gut klar. Letztlich ist die leichte Variante ja eine Art Winklepicker und auf dem fisch ich schon seit Jahren 20er mit 16er oder 18er Vorfach.

Ansonsten sind ja zwei Spulen je Rolle dabei  !


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Gut.:m
Dann weißte doch dass die Rollen bei dir passen.

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (7. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Genau. Und wenn nicht, schick ich sie zurück und hol mir die 3000er |supergri !


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

SCHNELLE ANTWORT GESUCHT: Ich hatte die Ecusima mit Frontbremse bestellt, habe aber welche mit Heckbremse bekommen. Ist die Rolle gleichwertig, so daß ich ggf. eine Wiedergutmachung in anderer Form akzeptieren könnte oder ist die Rolle schlechter, so daß nur ein Austausch Sinn macht?

Danke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

In jedem Laden kostet die RD etwas weniger als die FD.
Gleichwertig also nicht.

Ich kenne sie aber nicht da ich FD Modelle bevorzuge.

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ich hätte das FD Modell auch bevorzugt  ! Aber da hat wohl einer ins falsche Regal gegriffen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich hätte das RD Modell auch bevorzugt  ! Aber da hat wohl einer ins falsche Regal gegriffen!




FD?:m(front drag)

Zurück damit und andere liefern lassen.#6


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> FD?:m(front drag)
> 
> Zurück damit und andere liefern lassen.#6



Äh, jo...mein Fehler...aber die Auftragsbestätigung bestätigt das richtige Modell mit dem geringfügig höheren Preis. Also Umtausch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Auf jeden Fall.

Die Versender werden sicher so ihre Ladenhüter los aber was nutzt dir ein Produkt mit dem du nicht 1000%ig zufrieden bist.

Da ärgerst du dich sonst jedes Mal wieder drüber beim angeln.....

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (12. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

So, jetzt ist alles da. Beide Artini Powerise Multi Tools und die Rollen. Zunächst zur Rute.

Sauber verarbeitet, sehr leicht, schön steif...angenehme Aktion, so vom Trockentest her. Ich denke, einen Futterkorb oder ein Blei entsprechend des Wurfgewichts müsste locker passen.
Also fürs leichte Grundfischen vom Eindruck her geniale Ruten.

Ich könnte mir die Ruten sehr gut auch als Drop Shot Ruten vorstellen...meines Erachtens genau die richtige Aktion dafür...sensible Spitze und gutes Rückrad. Vielleicht werden die gar zweckentfremdet.

Auch als Plattfischrute bei Ententeich könnte die schwere Rute gehen.

Zur Rolle: Nach der Fehllieferung wurden die Rollen sehr schnell umgetauscht, auf meinen Wunsch hin wurde es statt der 2000er nun doch eine 3000er Ryobi Ecusima. Ich bin baff...sehr sehr viel Rolle für sehr wenig Geld. Läuft lautlos, leicht, Bremse lässt sich sensibel verstellen...das ganze für nur gut 30 Euro |bigeyes ! Gibts doch gar nicht...

Ich denke, die Kombi wird für verschiedene Zwecke eine Menge Spaß machen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ganz sicher.#6

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (12. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Was hälst Du für der Zweckentfremdung fürs DS? Müsste passen, oder? Vom ersten Eindruck her.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Über sowas mit Pickerruten hatte ich schonmal nachgedacht aber nie versucht.
Sollte gehen.
Feine Spitze...genügend Bums für n Anhieb auch...also testen.
#6


----------



## vermesser (12. September 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Das denk ich nämlich auch...die 2oz Spitze müsste die ideale Drop Shot Spitze sein. Ich mach das zu selten, als daß ich dafür ne extra Rute bräuchte.


----------



## Seneca (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ich würd gern noch ein paar Meinung zu der JENZI ARTINI hören: 

Für einen mittleren Fluß wie die Leine ist da eher die MEDIUM (-45g) oder die CASTING (-75g) zu empfehlen? Ist die Bisserkennung bei der CASTING sensibel genug für z.B. mittlere Barsche? 
Gruß
Seneca


----------



## bobbl (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Du hast bei der Casting Schwingspitzen und Feederspitzen von 0,5 + 1,5 + 2,0 oz dabei...


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ich grad den Thread mal wieder aus 

Ich suche auch gerade was universelles, da ich für kurze Ansitze auf dem Boot (Pose) oder am Altrhein (Grundangeln --> Leichte Feeder) oder im Yachthafen (Picker/ Swingtip) nicht jedesmal den halben Keller mitschleppen wollte....

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bisher? Immernoch zufrieden? Wie würdet ihr die Aktion des "Casting" Modells beschreiben? Eher weich oder progressiv?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Straff, progesssiv mit viel Rückgrat!

Immer noch voll zufrieden.:m


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Sehr schön.... die Rute soll nicht bei ner Brasse gleich wie ne alte Glasfasergerte im Halbkreis stehen....

Ich bin nur bisi baff, dass die Rute nen Transportlänge von 1,70m hat ..... sind grad mal 3 cm weniger als ich  Naja.. wird schon passen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Damit kannste auch Karpfen Paroli bieten!

1,70m?
Die 3,30er?


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Jop die 3,30er solls werden..... auch im Altarm, wo man die Rute mal steil aufstellt sind so ein paar cm nicht schlecht. Ok als Swingtip wieder an der grenze, denn die sind meist nur 270-300cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Sollte aber gehen, da die Rute straff ist und keine Verzögerung beim Anhieb da ist.


----------



## vermesser (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Also ich bin mit meinen beiden (die leichte und die schwere, jeweils in 2,70) auch immernoch sehr zufrieden. Straff, geschmeidig und unglaublich flexibel!! Geile Teile...kann ich nur empfehlen. Leider geh ich viel zu selten auf Friedfisch, aber wenn dann sind die dabei.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Das klingt gut. Da ich mit der Rute auch mal nen 40Gr Futterkorb + Futter werfen will - oder auch mal nachts sensibel auf Aal gehen wollte, hab ich mir jetzt die -75Gr Version mal rausgepickt.

Denke die sollte die Balance aus Rückgrad für größere Fische (Schleien, Karpfen, Aal etc,) und Sensibilität (Weissfische wie Brassen etc.) noch aufweisen....

gestern erst wieder vom Boot im Altrheinhafen kam der Wunsch nach einer Rute mit der ich ne Pose anbieten kann, oder ebenfalls sensibel auf Grund angeln kann. oder was auch gut klappt ist mit ner Swingtip vom fest verankerten Boot!


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

So die Rute ist da.... leider sitz ich auf der Arbeit und kann die nicht begrabbeln 

ich hab noch ne 4000er Nexave daheim als Rolle... denke die wird gut dazu passen.... wollt da jetzt kein 2500er Röllchen dran hängen.


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So die Rute ist da.... leider sitz ich auf der Arbeit und kann die nicht begrabbeln


.........*Geht mir genauso!! #d*


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Hast du auch bestellt 

Darf ich fragen wo du deine geordert hast?


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Fr33.....Hast eine PN


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Danke 

Hab 4€ mehr bezahlt...ist jetzt so tragisch ^^


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

die rute ist heute angekommen :l.......macht echt einen guten eindruck #6
_*
wie sieht es denn rollentechnisch aus....welche würdet ihr empfehlen?*_ |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Muss sagen.... ganz schon straff der Stecken.... 30-75gr steht drauf.... ohne die Spitzen gerechnet ist das 80-150gr WG Blank.... 

Bischen schwer ist se - aber das ist für den Preis absolut okey  Durch den kurzen Griff kannste die Rute leider nicht ausbalancieren....stöt aber auch nicht.

Ist ne gute Rute mit großem Einsatzgebiet für faires Geld!


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Oh man werden Shops jetzt auch schon wie der geheime Angelspot gehütet? |uhoh:


*Nein*...ich wollte nur erst meine rute bestellen....nicht das sie alle ausverkauft sind 

*Kopie PN:* 
"wollte zuerst hier bestellen (bester preis)
http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/advan...asting&x=0&y=0

habe mich dann enschieden 10 euro mehr zuzahlen beim händler vorort mit dem ich auch öfters angeln gehe

die 59 euro für die 3m rute bei fishingtackle.de war das günstigste was ich gefunden habe

gruss
ulli"

*also kein geheimer angelspot-shop *


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Und jmd der Neukäufer mal die Casting in der Hand gehabt? Ist schon straff.... aber bei der Medium hatte ich meine Sorge, dass es dann zu weich wird


----------



## vermesser (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ich habe beide, die leichte und die schwere. Was willst Du wissen?


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ist deine Casting auch so straff ? Ist ne tolle Rute... aber wenn ich meine Heavy Feeder dagegen halte ist die butterweich gegenüber der Artini ^^


----------



## vermesser (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Ja, die fällt ohne die eingesteckten Spitzen auch verhältnismäßig straff aus und wurde sogar schon als "Notfall" Spinnrute missnutzt ohne Probleme. 

Also die verkraftet statt 45 sicher auch 60 Gramm, wenn man nicht wie ein Irrer wirft.


----------



## Andal (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

So unterschiedlich können die Ansichten sein. Wenn ich irgendwo neue Friedfischruten besichtige und begrabbel, dann sind sie mir meistens viel zu bockstarrig.

Ich bedauere sehr, dass es keine Ruten mehr aus der hochwertigen Glasfaser gibt, wie sie kurz vor dem Ausbruch des Kohlefaserzeitalters noch angeboten wurden. Die waren weder schwer, noch labberig, eben für meinen Geschmack die perfekte Friedfischaktion. Ich hab eine Handgebaute aus einem Hardyblank. Glasfaser, Hohlglaszapfen, keramische Originalberingung, 10 ft./1.25 lbs., Vollmetallrollenhalter mit dem guten Konterring, mit nachgerüstetem Gewindespitzenring und trotzdem nur 222 gr. schwer.

Schade, dass diese Glasfaserqualitäten offensichtlich ausgestorben sind!


----------



## Aal_Willi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



Andal schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Ansichten sein. Wenn ich irgendwo neue Friedfischruten besichtige und begrabbel, dann sind sie mir meistens viel zu bockstarrig.
> 
> Ich bedauere sehr, dass es keine Ruten mehr aus der hochwertigen Glasfaser gibt, wie sie kurz vor dem Ausbruch des Kohlefaserzeitalters noch angeboten wurden. Die waren weder schwer, noch labberig, eben für meinen Geschmack die perfekte Friedfischaktion. Ich hab eine Handgebaute aus einem Hardyblank. Glasfaser, Hohlglaszapfen, keramische Originalberingung, 10 ft./1.25 lbs., Vollmetallrollenhalter mit dem guten Konterring, mit nachgerüstetem Gewindespitzenring und trotzdem nur 222 gr. schwer.
> 
> Schade, dass diese Glasfaserqualitäten offensichtlich ausgestorben sind!



Vollkommene Zustimmung - es wird eben nur noch "Mainstreamware" angeboten und es sind mittlerweile kaum noch
interessante Friedfischruten auf dem Markt.
Selbst in England scheint "oldschool" kaum noch einen Platz zu haben, da dreht sich alles nur noch um commercial rods...#d
Bleibt dann nur sich was aufbauen zu lassen aber das will eben
nicht jeder.

Gruss, Willi


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*

Hmm .... ansichtssache... da gebe ich Andal recht.

Aber wer hat noch diese Bilderbuch-Gewässer wie damals vor der Tür? Ich hab den Rhein... einen begradigten Kanal, in dem ich zum Feedern teils Körbe von 200gr + Krallen brauche, damit was liegen bleibt... usw.

Klar sind so "Multi-Ruten" mehr Zwitter und eher Notlösungen... aber Sie erfüllen ihren Zweck ^^


----------



## Andal (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Rhein... einen begradigten Kanal...



Gut. In deiner Gegend sieht der Rhein wirklich aus, wie "Europas größte Pissrinne", aber grundsätzlich findet man sogar hier am Mittelrhein Stellen, wo man mit deutlich weniger auskommt. Und dann hat er ja auch noch ein paar Zuflüsse. Ganz so geradeaus sieht es ja nicht aus.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi-Tool*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bedauere sehr, dass es keine Ruten mehr aus der hochwertigen Glasfaser gibt, ...


Einen so'nen schönen Stecken hab ich auch noch unter durchaus mehreren Glasruten.
Steht leider nix drauf. 
Wurfgewicht drauf gesch***en, fühlt sich bei 2gr. genauso gut an wie bei 80 & der Fang einer Ukel macht ebenso Spaß wie der eines 20pfünders.

Stammt noch von Jirsack & Simmes aus meinem Kaff, einem der ganz wenigen Fachhändler damals für die englische Angelei.
War zeitweise der einzige örtliche Angelladen, da musste man halt hin, wenn man Maden & co. kaufen wollte.

Als Jungangler fand ich den ganzen Krempel völlig seltsam, unbezahlbar & vor allem: nicht zu gebrauchen. #c
Die verschrobenen Typen von außerhalb, die sich stundenlang dort aufhielten und mit falsch gebauten Posen rumfummelten, fand ich noch seltsamer, ...und ganz ehrlich, irgendwie suspekt.
Irgendwann viel später lernte ich dann die Posen als Sticks, Loafer, etc. & die schrägen Typen als SHG kennen... |rolleyes


----------

